

Not just another app: Number26 (Berlin) aims to take banking to the next level - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/4760/number26-banking-profile/

======
th0br0
What Number26 is doing is essentially: create a simple UI for accessing your
bank account. Think of it as wrapping the "traditional" mywirecard service (=
prepaid CC service with a terrible UI) in a modern interface with some added
functionality similar to what your bank would expose via HBCI (which is
usually offered by banks in Germany as part of their online account management
product).

They haven't solved how to deposit money: you need to manually wire that from
your real bank account into the bank account associated with your "prepaid
bank account" for the MasterCard.

All in all, I don't really see the added value over my regular bank's web
interface + PayPal (or similar). That's coming from someone who's got access
to regular credit cards of course. And I - arguably - don't need real-time
access to my transactions if I know that they usually show up on my online CC
bill within 3 days max.

